# Golden Boy



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

This looks to be yet another police procedural (yawn) with a 48-hours style partner pairing. And the lead, while I'm sure many women will find him attractive, seems like he has more of a serial-killer missing chromosome look than a TV cop matinee idol. Kinda creepy looking.

But as it turns out, the show is pretty good. Good cast, good writing, good acting. All the stuff you can't glean from the overload of promos. And the kid is starting to win me over. I think what makes it work is that the entire show, save the "present day" interview scenes with the future PC, is told in flashbacks. The audience knows the dramatic irony of where the story ends up beforehand, and what is interesting is how it gets there. They even tease us with the 34-year old commish having some sort of disability, obviously job-related.

I'm in, at least for now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Much to my surprise we are liking it too. The problem will be how many viewers follow it to Friday.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah, it seems more ambitious than a show that they already have scheduled to move to the death slot; usually a show with this buzz and this quality is typically kept in the big 5 viewing nights at least until it falters. I see that as a vote of confidence in bringing back Friday from CBS. Currently, with _Cult _moving there and _Grimm _coming back (yay!), I am recording more on Fridays than I have in many years. It does pair well with _Blue Bloods_, I guess. If it can build a lead-in and help _BB_ make it to syndication, it probably will have served its purpose.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

All I can say about it is, they have left the lead with LOTS and *LOTS* of room for character development. If it lasts, it could be a good ride. If people write the show off as having an unpleasant lead before he has a chance to develop, then it will have been a wasted effort. The viewing public is getting jaded about network series these days.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We'll have to see how the second episode of "Golden Boy" does tonight. If it gets even "Vegas" level ratings, it's going to be an interesting Friday ratings-wise. All five networks are running new episodes with CBS bringing back "Undercover Boss" to lead into the Friday premier of "Golden Boy" at 9 pm followed by "Blue Bloods."

Fox is no real competition since last Friday its shows weren't competitive against CBS reruns, with Fox's 9 pm entry "Touch" performing particularly poorly. ABC is consistently competitive. NBC will be the wild card with a new entry at 8 pm - "Fashion Star" - leading into the return of "Grimm" at 9 pm which last year did in the demo beat the finale of "A Gifted Man" on CBS.

Friday's could become very competitive though the total number of viewers available tends to be low, particularly demo viewers.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> All I can say about it is, they have left the lead with LOTS and *LOTS* of room for character development. If it lasts, it could be a good ride. If people write the show off as having an unpleasant lead before he has a chance to develop, then it will have been a wasted effort. The viewing public is getting jaded about network series these days.


Very astute observation, IMO. I think they will have to walk a tightrope between the character's flaws and his capacity for learning from his mistakes and prevailing. Too far on one side and the guy looks like a total screw-up which turns the audience off and heightens the preposterousness of the basic story, which is that a 27-year old beat cop becomes PC within 7 years. Too far on the other side and he's just a boring superhero.

But it appears that they are doing this just right. The key here is whether you can root for this character, and whether you can identify with him. So far, so good.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

In seven years he becomes the PC.

I have always thought the Chief of Detectives was a more interesting top job in the police department.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Next ep out in the wild.

Seems like they are finding their way; you never really know what they really have in mind just from a pilot, because that is designed to get on the air while the succeeding eps are designed to tell a story and stay on the air.

I would rate this about at the same level I rated _The Chicago Code,_ which I was pretty sorry to hear would not get picked up. I am pretty happy with the way this story is going, but next week looks like it may be difficult to watch.

There are a lot of really memorable shows that started out weaker than this one, and eventually found their way and thrived. Those that come to mind for right now include _Star Trek TNG, X-Files, BuffyTVS._ It took each of them a season or two to find their stride and actually become great shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't forget that the next episode is Friday at 9 pm.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In its effort to join with the other networks to play "Where's Waldo" with this show, CBS will run the Friday episode but will keep the show in the Tuesday 10 pm slot.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope other folks are enjoying this show but the constant promotion pushed me away before I could even try it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Didn't care for the pilot. And putting it in the Vegas time slot for two weeks really bothered me. Why couldn't they have done that when they were running reruns of Vegas?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I hope other folks are enjoying this show but the constant promotion pushed me away before I could even try it.


Same here, and Chi McBride doesn't help either.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> Didn't care for the pilot. And putting it in the Vegas time slot for two weeks really bothered me. Why couldn't they have done that when they were running reruns of Vegas?


It's due to the crapshoot factor. CBS had no real idea how GB would do before it aired, and so probably did not want to risk_ Do No Harm _level numbers during the rating period (If I were a network programmer the whole DNH fiasco would probably have me and every other programmer a little skittish; the entire second season performance has been dismal for the nets this year). Also, when you decide on a start date for scheduling a show that implies where the end date will be for that season, so that comes into play.

It also gives them the option to shorten the season for _Vegas _if it falls more, and still have it and its reruns fill out a complete season schedule. _Vegas_ has proven not to be a real winner; numbers are lukewarm for it, and it is likely on CBS's cancellation bubble. I was surprised at how much I liked _Vegas_ and am rooting for its return, but it will never have a chance to have great potential in CBS's eyes, where GB is still young enough to give it hope.

But this:
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...timeslot-vegas-moves-to-friday-at-9pm/172517/
...is mostly unprecedented, especially for CBS, who does not normally make sudden changes late in the game. Without investigating it beyond the headline, my best guess is that this bodes well for how high CBS is on this show, and may be part of how they handle what to do with a low performer such as _Vegas_.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We've only watched the pilot, and we're on the fence. I don't care for the lead - but I think that is partly what the character is supposed to be. Ambitious, ****y, unlikable, and (it seems) not willing to let ANYTHING get in his way.

The writing and storytelling was interesting, for sure. Not sure if that's "good" interesting or "bad" interesting. We'll watch a few more episodes and see if we end up keeping it on our list of things to watch or not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Much to my surprise we are liking it too. The problem will be how many viewers follow it to Friday.


Just announced today, it's gonna stay on Tuesday. Good show.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Same here, and Chi McBride doesn't help either.


Always enjoyed Chi, I think this is the best role he's been given. Just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Any idea if they are going to rerun this weeks episode? 
The voices were missing for the first 30minutes here.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Watched, the 8 year flashback aspect is pretty confusing, the characters are good and messed up, the babes are cute, have no idea why those two guys hate each other, but overall it might be worth another viewing.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> Watched, the 8 year flashback aspect is pretty confusing, the characters are good and messed up, the babes are cute, have no idea why those two guys hate each other, but overall it might be worth another viewing.


The Kevin Alejandro character is threatened by the new guy stealing his thunder and becoming the alpha dog, and so has decided to blackmail him into submission. The Walter Clark character obviously does not like this, also does not like KA hitting a 17-year-old runaway female. The KA character is smart enough to see the potential in Walter Clark, and does not like the idea of being demoted to being only the second-biggest fish in the squad room. Interesting how just suspenders and a vest from an overpriced suit can make you not like that character. But I guess if I dressed like that my colleagues would probably hate me more, too.

Confusing is right; it was only after seeing the tombstone that I realized that "present day" was Clark as a young detective partnered with Owen. Up til then I assumed the PC era was present day, but it is apparently 7 years in the future. So there are backflashes, present day, and forward flashes to contend with.

This thing just keeps getting better and better. Owen's wife is a terrific character and a great addition to an already stellar cast, and the odd relationship between KA and Bonnie Sommerville's character is pretty interesting. I really like how they are really playing up how many flaws and how much to learn that Walter has.

The fact that Owen is "investigating" Walter is a pretty sweet layer to all of this also, and his line about "stay away from the poker tables; you've got a pretty bad tell" was the highlight of Ep 3. Either that or the final scene from the PC era which may bend our interpretation of his eventual relationship with KA. The storytelling here is beyond clever.

CBS is not really playing fair with the promotion; in Ep 2 they previewed Ep 3, and some of those scenes did not happen yet in Ep 3. I guess it is a pretty good indicator that you like the show if you spend a lot of time trying to parse out the scenes in next week's preview.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

armophob said:


> Any idea if they are going to rerun this weeks episode?
> The voices were missing for the first 30minutes here.


Apparently not. I don't understand CBS on this one. Apparently they are running a rerun of "Hawaii Five-0" at 9 pm next Friday. They should rerun this past Tuesday's "Golden Boy" just to give it a boost.:nono2:


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Apparently not. I don't understand CBS on this one. Apparently they are running a rerun of "Hawaii Five-0" at 9 pm next Friday. They should rerun this past Tuesday's "Golden Boy" just to give it a boost.:nono2:


I assumed that Vegas was going to be there. Isn't it? When does Vegas return? I really liked it as a period piece, NOT a procedural.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah, so KA hates him just because he's who he is, not based on some huge past event. Thanks TC!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Church AV Guy said:


> I assumed that Vegas was going to be there. Isn't it? When does Vegas return? I really liked it as a period piece, NOT a procedural.


Per Wikipedia Vegas was moved to Friday nights at 9pm beginning 5 April 13.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to admit that I really didn't think Clark had used money from evidence for the girl. I thought he had used his own money and was going to be able to slam Kevin Alejandro back into his place. I like that it makes him more flawed, but I don't like how dishonest that makes him. No matter the justification.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Any idea if they are going to rerun this weeks episode?
> The voices were missing for the first 30minutes here.


Just checked the CBS website and all they show in full is last night's episode.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Watched, the 8 year flashback aspect is pretty confusing, the characters are good and messed up, the babes are cute, have no idea why those two guys hate each other, but overall it might be worth another viewing.


Two alpha males in the same position (job) always takes some sorting out. They'll probably end up as friends.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Ah, so KA hates him just because he's who he is, not based on some huge past event. Thanks TC!


Saw that same thing happen time after time in the Navy.

Rich


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

armophob said:


> Any idea if they are going to rerun this weeks episode?
> The voices were missing for the first 30minutes here.


All three episodes are available on CBS.com. Just watched them last night. They even have CC available.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

OK, I am ready to go out on a limb after ep 4 and say that I think this is the best new TV show in recent memory, best since at least a year ago, possibly the best since _Homeland_. Actually, there are few shows better than this on TV now, and few that were ever better. And I think it is in the running to be the best "cop" show ever.

And it is not really a "cop" show, but it is. It is really about power and the struggle to get and keep and protect power, and the lengths people will go to in pursuing that. The police procedural aspect seems to be just the McGuffin, the central yet actually unimportant thing that is really only there as a device to give the writers a milieu to place this story in. It is really more of a soap opera or feudal conflict story, although terming it a soap opera really does not do it justice, since few of them are ever done anywhere close to how well this is done.

I always thought Kevin Alejandro was a strong, good, and appealing actor, but he is really knocking it out of the park with this nemesis role, where of course his goal is to appear anything but appealing. That scene at the river with his mentor was amazing. Chi is really chewing up the scenery as well; it is amazing what great actors can do when given a great role written well.

And the directing is top notch; that scene at the river could have ended with the last shot being the two interacting with each other (trying to avoid spoilers here), but this director, for whatever reason, ended it with a medium shot of KA walking away as shot from behind, which really subtley goosed the dramatic aspect of how emotional this was for his character. Could have been the producer's or editor's call, I guess, but this team really knows how to tell a story in a compelling manner.

Honestly, this might be a perfect drama; I can't find much wrong here, and everything seems to be done pretty perfectly. That is a true rarity in TV or even in movies (_True Lies _and _Chinatown _are about the only perfect movies I can think of at the moment). And as I said I love Kevin Alejandro, but his portrayal is so compelling that I would love to make him eat that $160 silk tie, collar stud and all. If he is trying to elicit a visceral emotional response from the viewer, mission accomplished. The new kid is not half bad either.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Rich said:


> ...They'll probably end up as friends.


This is my feeling as well, that this is where this is headed, although it will probably take 2 or 3 seasons for them to get there. They already have developed a grudging respect for each others' formidability.

It's pretty clever how the writers have engineered all of the various reveals; as a viewer you at first will have half an idea why something is happening, and then boom, moment of truth, and you think "Oh, OK..._That's_ why he is acting this way". I find that ability in storytelling to be endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We're all caught up now, and I have to say, I'm sold. We are really, really enjoying where they're going.... which probably means they'll cancel it before they finish airing all of season one. That seems to be my track record - you've all been warned. 

Curious to see where the Arroyo/Clark relationship goes... "seemed" to call a truce this episode, but can't forget Owen's comment to Clark about how "Arroyo can make nice to your face and then turn around and stab you full in the back".

The former commissioner being in jail was a nice touch. I too thought they were playing chess in the park. One of the rare times that I "didn't see that one coming". That's a good thing!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> ...Curious to see where the Arroyo/Clark relationship goes... "seemed" to call a truce this episode...


Maybe less of a truce and more of a _detente_, or a Mexican standoff. My interpretation of "truce" is something agreed to when you want peace, and my interpretation of _detente _is something you agree to when you don't want peace at all, but due to a "mutually-assured destruction" scenario, you agree to lay down arms if for no other reason than self-preservation.

And for GB, that is a solution once again ripe with possibility. I was thinking that this could only end badly but must go somewhere, but the writers basically put the war on hold and are letting it simmer beneath the surface as a way to underscore the bad blood between them. Brilliant.

Glad you're enjoying this, Sharkie; it's more fun when lots of folks are excited.

Nice sig, BTW.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Maybe less of a truce and more of a _detente_, or a Mexican standoff. My interpretation of "truce" is something agreed to when you want peace, and my interpretation of _detente _is something you agree to when you don't want peace at all, but due to a "mutually-assured destruction" scenario, you agree to lay down arms if for no other reason than self-preservation.
> 
> And for GB, that is a solution once again ripe with possibility. I was thinking that this could only end badly but must go somewhere, but the writers basically put the war on hold and are letting it simmer beneath the surface as a way to underscore the bad blood between them. Brilliant.
> 
> ...


Much as I like it, they'll probably cancel it. Happens every year.

Rich


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Maybe less of a truce and more of a _detente_, or a Mexican standoff.


Good call. Probably a better choice of words - definitely how I read the situation as well, which is why I pointed out the comments from Owen about how Arroyo would stab you in the back.

I can only assume that there's a knife coming from Arroyo at some point, and I'm anxiously awaiting the when & where of it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Ep 5, not as good as the first 4, still better than most of what else is on TV.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm enjoying the flash forward/back/forward thing they've got going on. I should have seen it coming that the sister would be part of the advocate group that Clark had a personal interest in... but I didn't.

We don't normally bother watching new shows - it seems like every time we try a new show it ends up cancelled before teh season is over. But I'm really glad we took a flyer on this one. I hope this one can shake our jinx and stick around for a while!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm enjoying the flash forward/back/forward thing they've got going on. I should have seen it coming that the sister would be part of the advocate group that Clark had a personal interest in... but I didn't.
> 
> We don't normally bother watching new shows - it seems like every time we try a new show it ends up cancelled before teh season is over. But I'm really glad we took a flyer on this one. I hope this one can shake our jinx and stick around for a while!


Don't get your hopes up, it looks like it's gonna get canceled. Shame, I like the show.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> Don't get your hopes up, it looks like it's gonna get canceled. Shame, I like the show.
> 
> Rich


I don't undefeated why they'd cancel a show getting 8-9 million viewers each week. Are CBS's standards that high?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't undefeated why they'd cancel a show getting 8-9 million viewers each week. Are CBS's standards that high?


If it's the worst performing show on the network, then why would they cancel something with better numbers to make room for next season's new offerings?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I also hope it doesn't get canceled. That said, looking at *Phrelin's* ratings thread for the month of March, _Golden Boy's_ viewer share dropped a little lower each week: 50.4% > 47.9% > 45.9% > 38.9%.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

David Ortiz said:


> If it's the worst performing show on the network, then why would they cancel something with better numbers to make room for next season's new offerings?


It's a little like building a baseball team. Stats are important, but trends are also important, as are where your team is expected to finish based on current trends, and who is in competition for open slots. There are a lot of factors. Will it be ripe for syndication? Will it ever get enough eps to get to syndication? How might it fare in global markets? What was the lead in? What was the direct competition? How much does it cost to produce, compared to a reality show that will get half the ratings but eat 1/15th the overhead?

There are a lot of moving parts, and it is very technical, but also far from an exact science, and a discipline that involves hunches. It also is still a crap shoot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't undefeated why they'd cancel a show getting 8-9 million viewers each week. Are CBS's standards that high?


That Friday showing a week or two ago must have scared somebody. Here's the *site* I use. As you can see if you scroll down, it looks as if it's gonna be canceled for sure.

But, I've also seen reversals on this site. They had _The Good Wife_ buried a few years ago and it got renewed. All we can do is hope it picks up steam.

Just checked the latest update on that site. Still says it will be canceled. Shame.

Rich


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Rich said:


> That Friday showing a week or two ago must have scared somebody. Here's the *site* I use. As you can see if you scroll down, it looks as if it's gonna be canceled for sure.
> 
> But, I've also seen reversals on this site. They had _The Good Wife_ buried a few years ago and it got renewed. All we can do is hope it picks up steam.
> 
> ...


I generally rely on the same site. However, in the immortal words of Adam from Mythbusters "I reject your reality and substitute my own". 

Not that it'll do any good.

I'll hold out hope that somehow Golden Boy picks up steam in the next few weeks and can eek out a renewal, long as those odds may be. They don't miss very often on their cancellation/renewal predictions, and generally when they do, it's on series that could go either way. I don't anticipate them being wrong here, though stranger things have happened.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I generally rely on the same site. However, in the immortal words of Adam from Mythbusters "I reject your reality and substitute my own".
> 
> Not that it'll do any good.
> 
> I'll hold out hope that somehow Golden Boy picks up steam in the next few weeks and can eek out a renewal, long as those odds may be. They don't miss very often on their cancellation/renewal predictions, and generally when they do, it's on series that could go either way. I don't anticipate them being wrong here, though stranger things have happened.


Yeah, when they practically guarantee cancellation they're usually right. Only show I can think of that was supposed to be cancelled and they were wrong about was _The Good Wife_, which is another show I thought was very good right from the get-go.

I do hope they're wrong about _Golden Boy_, just watched the latest show and I think it's better than _Blue Bloods_, which sits unwatched in my Play List.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

"McKenzie on Fire" has shown that they can put the war on hold and still deliver a really compelling drama. Nice to know they have that kind of range.

This ep concentrated on Bonnie Sommerville, which I would never have any problem with. Well, there is one problem; for an actress pushing 40 she is still so smokin' adorable I found myself drifting and unable to follow the story at times (that perfect bone structure would be hard to beat). Pretty good actress too. Veteran John Finn as her father was also pretty good.

I especially like how Owen has now been reinvigorated after having some fallow years recently on the job.

It would not surprise me, assuming they get the opportunity to go a full season or two, to eventually see a PC-future reveal where McKenzie and Walter were together.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

With each episode we watch, i'm more bummed out at the prospect of this getting dumped!

McKenzie on fire was a good episode.

Scapegoat was pretty good too. I'm curious to know what happens to Owen. "Commissioner" Clark makes a comment about how a good friend taught him about being part of a team, and "if he'd only listened to himself, he might be doing my job now". I want to know what that means!

Took a few episodes, but Mrs. Sharkie is totally into it as well.... which is probably the final nail in the coffin for this series.


----------

